# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Выставление счета в 1с: Бухгалтерия 8

## Secret73

Всем добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста и объясните. Возможно ли осуществить следующее.
При выставлении счета в 1с: Бухгалтерия 8, если возможность товарные позиции добавлять из excel файла(а то сейчас все это вбивается вручную)?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста и объясните. Возможно ли осуществить следующее.
> При выставлении счета в 1с: Бухгалтерия 8, если возможность товарные позиции добавлять из excel файла(а то сейчас все это вбивается вручную)?


Можно использовать обработку "загрузка данных из табличного документа".
Для бухгалтерии 2.0
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LCju/sng7iyZzW
Для бухгалтерии 3.0
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh
Маленькая методичка
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7f4b525...1%82%D0%B8.doc

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Secret73

А вот такой вопрос. В 1с уже храняться товары забитые ранее(у соответственно у них свой код)А если я буду добавлять их из файла и товары будут повторяться но код у них будет разный. как с этим быть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А вот такой вопрос. В 1с уже храняться товары забитые ранее(у соответственно у них свой код)А если я буду добавлять их из файла и товары будут повторяться но код у них будет разный. как с этим быть?


Идентификация элементов - это самое главное. Искать не обязательно по коду, можно по наименованию, или какому-нибудь реквизиту (Например, артикулу). Естественно перед переходом на автоматическую загрузку следует навести порядок в справочнике Номенклатура (исключить "двойников", разработать единообразие заполнения), а также согласовать с заказчиками порядок формирования экселевских файлов. Как показывает практика при начале таких обменов счета заполняются процентов на 60, остальное довводится руками. По мере отработки процесса процент повышается. Очень часто стандартная обработка загрузки берется за основу и дорабатывается под ваши потребности. Посмотрите, например, разработки на Инфостарте. И еще , перед всякими массовыми операциями ( в том числе загрузке из файлов) рекомендуется делать архивные копии. Часто чт-то идет не так и появляется желание откатиться.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Secret73

> следует навести порядок в справочнике Номенклатура


- порядок там изначально наведен




> (исключить "двойников", разработать единообразие заполнения)


- двойников там и не было, единообразие присутствует




> а также согласовать с заказчиками порядок формирования экселевских файлов


- не понял, можно по подробней?

И я не понял как же все таки будет происходить, если в excel файле будут товары, которые уже есть в Номенклатуре?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> - порядок там изначально наведен
> 
> 
> - двойников там и не было, единообразие присутствует
> 
> 
> - не понял, можно по подробней?
> 
> И я не понял как же все таки будет происходить, если в excel файле будут товары, которые уже есть в Номенклатуре?


Так ведь это хорошо, что найдет существующие, их он добавит в документ. Хуже с теми, которых он не найдет, их придется добавлять с заполнением кучи реквизитов, которых не всегда можно найти в экселевском файле.
 Что касается согласования с заказчиками, тут важно, чтобы заказчик правильно указывал артикул (наименование, код, или что-то по которому нужно искать товар). Иначе программа насоздает новых элементов для по сути идентичных товаров.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Secret73

Либо я не соображаю, либо мы говорим о разных вещах. Excel файл я планирую создавать из своего интернет магазина. Там я укажу что мне нужно выводить в excel файл. А код получатся будет автоматчески генерироваться 1c?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Либо я не соображаю, либо мы говорим о разных вещах. Excel файл я планирую создавать из своего интернет магазина. Там я укажу что мне нужно выводить в excel файл. А код получатся будет автоматчески генерироваться 1c?


В первом сообщении вы написали:
"При выставлении счета в 1с: Бухгалтерия 8, если возможность товарные позиции добавлять из excel файла"
соответственно из готового excel файла вы хотите заполнить счет в 1С?
Я рассматривал такую ситуацию.
 А какой код следует генерировать?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Secret73

> соответственно из готового excel файла вы хотите заполнить счет в 1С?


Да все правильно именно так




> А какой код следует генерировать?


Ну вот в 1с в номенклатуре есть графа код

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да все правильно именно так
> 
> 
> Ну вот в 1с в номенклатуре есть графа код


Я понимаю так: код товара = порядковый номер. В таком случае, если товара еще нет в справочнике, то создаст новый код следующий по порядку. Если товар уже есть, то ничего создавать и не нужно.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Secret73

тогда будет логика такая:
Если в Excel файле находится позиция которой нет в справочнике, то он ее добавит.
Если в Excel файле находится позиция которая уже есть в справочнике, он ее пропустит.

я все правильно понял?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> тогда будет логика такая:
> Если в Excel файле находится позиция которой нет в справочнике, то он ее добавит.
> Если в Excel файле находится позиция которая уже есть в справочнике, он ее пропустит.
> 
> я все правильно понял?


Вы можете делать различные загрузки:
1. Загрузка отсутствующих элементов справочника номенклатуры из файла Excel. В этом случае не найденные по какому-либо признаку позиции добавляются в справочник, найденные пропускаются.
2. Загрузка табличной части счета из файла Excel, если в справочнике Номенклатура есть подходящий товар, он вставляется в счет, если нет, то создается строка с пустым значением товара.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Secret73

Пока все не до конца осознаю, но думаю первй вариант мне подходит. Можете подсказать что как и с чего мне начинать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Пока все не до конца осознаю, но думаю первй вариант мне подходит. Можете подсказать что как и с чего мне начинать?


Посмотрите это: http://forum1s.ru/read/zagruzka-v-1c-iz-excel/

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------

